# Tivo Series 2 w Lifetime



## JuanTeva (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a pair of Tivo Series 2 with Lifetime subscriptions. Is there anyone interested in striking a deal for them?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JuanTeva said:


> I have a pair of Tivo Series 2 with Lifetime subscriptions. Is there anyone interested in striking a deal for them?


What model numbers?


----------



## tooberand (Apr 18, 2003)

I also have a Series 2 with lifetime (TiVo Series2 DVR 60 hr TCD140060) that I no longer use. Is there any benefit on holding on to this if I already have a Premiere with lifetime? If there is none, I'm willing to sell it. And out of curiosity, why are people still buying these?

Thanks.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tooberand said:


> I also have a Series 2 with lifetime (TiVo Series2 DVR 60 hr TCD140060) that I no longer use. Is there any benefit on holding on to this if I already have a Premiere with lifetime? If there is none, I'm willing to sell it. And out of curiosity, why are people still buying these?
> 
> Thanks.


If the power supply is still good, I could use it to rescue some recordings.


----------



## tooberand (Apr 18, 2003)

Last I checked about 3 years ago it was fully functional. I can verify for you if you would be interested.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tooberand said:


> Last I checked about 3 years ago it was fully functional. I can verify for you if you would be interested.


I'm not going to be willing to pay a whole lot more on top of the cost to mail it to me, but I am interested.


----------

